# O/D OFF Light Flashes @ Startup



## maddZ28 (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, I was upset after work today and roared out of the parking lot (gravel) and I noticed that after I had gotten onto the highway my car wouldnt downshift. So I stopped and turned the car off and then restarted it. When I did that, the car started up fine but the O/D OFF light flashed several times. The transmission shifted fine... I think.. I mean, it downshifted when I wanted but just to be sure i didnt screw anything up, I checked the forums and I know something isnt right and I havent seen any real answer for whats going on. Any care to give me an Answer and not a "Check your AT Fluid?" question.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

my 98 flashes to i thought it was normal


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

^^Thats what happens when ever your key is left in the ignition (3rd position before start up), it should go off by the time you start your car.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

ok after further review my o/d light don't flash it just comes on when the car is started then goes off.

I was reading the factory manualtho and it said that when your o/d light blinks it's in fail-safe mode which may mean your 3rd gear is locked up.And if it continues to blink everytime u start the car u my need to replace the tranny. look at 5-10 in your Owners manual where it expains it.


----------



## Brag (Mar 13, 2021)

My 2002 doing the same! At times after stopping & switching off , when starting it will not change. It’s stuck in first gear. I have to stop switch off, wait a few minutes then start and if I’m lucky all will be ok. Any suggestions please 🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------

